# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Έχω μιαν απορία...

## Κύκνος

Αποφάσισα ν' ανοίξω θέμα γιατί με άγγιξε πολύ η περιγραφή του μετατραυματικού στρες το οποίο νιώθω πως βιώνω εν μέρει αλλά έχω μιαν απορία όπως λέει κι ο τίτλος: μπορεί αυτή να κρατήσει ακόμα και πολλά χρόνια μετά το τραυματικό συμβάν ή είναι κάτι που κρατάει μόνο τον πρώτο καιρό;
Την ιστορία μου κάποια μέλη την ξέρουν, κάποια όχι...αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα ήθελα να την αναφέρω ξανά αν κρίνω πως είναι χρήσιμο ή απαραίτητο ίσως το κάνω αργότερα...

----------


## elis

Το ξεπερνασ κάπως κ σου μένει κουσουρι εγώ έτσι νομίζω

----------


## Mara.Z

> μπορεί αυτή να κρατήσει ακόμα και πολλά χρόνια μετά το τραυματικό συμβάν ή είναι κάτι που κρατάει μόνο τον πρώτο καιρό;


Νομιζω μετα απο πολλα χρονια κατι *αναβιωνεις* στο μυαλο σου και τροφοδοτειται ολο αυτο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το ξεπερνασ κάπως κ σου μένει κουσουρι εγώ έτσι νομίζω


Αυτό βλέπω κι εγώ σ' εμένα δυστυχώς, ότι μου έχει μείνει κουσούρι κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι φυσιολογικό...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Νομιζω μετα απο πολλα χρονια κατι *αναβιωνεις* στο μυαλο σου και τροφοδοτειται ολο αυτο...


Μμμ...πολύ πιθανό κι αυτό γιατί τώρα που ανατρέχω στις αναμνήσεις μου μπορεί πάντα να απέφευγα τις ερωτικές σχέσεις λόγω της επίθεσης αλλά το να εμφανιστεί ξανά ο τρόμος που ένιωθα όταν πρωτοσυνέβη σε όλο του το μεγαλείο έγινε μετά από μια περίπτωση που πάλι αισθάνθηκα πίεση από άντρα (αν και δεν ήταν επίθεση αυτή η φορά)

----------


## elis

Το να σ μείνει κουσουρι νομίζω εγώ είναι φυσιολογικό εγώ έχω ένα κάρο κουσουρια κ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα περάσουν ποτέ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το να σ μείνει κουσουρι νομίζω εγώ είναι φυσιολογικό εγώ έχω ένα κάρο κουσουρια κ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα περάσουν ποτέ


Αυτό με απογοητεύει λίγο...δηλαδή δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να φοβάμαι;

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Το να σ μείνει κουσουρι νομίζω εγώ είναι φυσιολογικό εγώ έχω ένα κάρο κουσουρια κ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα περάσουν ποτέ


Συμφωνώ ότι δεν περνάει ποτέ.Μπορείς όμως να ζεις με αυτό και να πάψει να σε ενοχλεί μόνο όταν αποκτήσεις αυτά που στερήθηκες λόγω του γεγονότος που σε σημάδεψε.Οσο βλέπεις ότι στερείσαι πράγματα και τρως χλαπάτσες απο την ζωή,πάντα το μυαλό θα γυρνάει εκεί και θα σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός που συνέβη.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Αποφάσισα ν' ανοίξω θέμα γιατί με άγγιξε πολύ η περιγραφή του μετατραυματικού στρες το οποίο νιώθω πως βιώνω εν μέρει αλλά έχω μιαν απορία όπως λέει κι ο τίτλος: μπορεί αυτή να κρατήσει ακόμα και πολλά χρόνια μετά το τραυματικό συμβάν ή είναι κάτι που κρατάει μόνο τον πρώτο καιρό;
> Την ιστορία μου κάποια μέλη την ξέρουν, κάποια όχι...αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα ήθελα να την αναφέρω ξανά αν κρίνω πως είναι χρήσιμο ή απαραίτητο ίσως το κάνω αργότερα...


Κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει με βεβαιότητα. Εσύ κάνε την προσπάθεια και δε νομίζω να βγεις ζημιωμένη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει με βεβαιότητα. Εσύ κάνε την προσπάθεια και δε νομίζω να βγεις ζημιωμένη.


Όταν λες την προσπάθεια εννοείς την προσπάθεια να πω την ιστορία μου;

----------


## nick190813

> Όταν λες την προσπάθεια εννοείς την προσπάθεια να πω την ιστορία μου;


χαχαχα δεν ενοει αυτην την προσπαθεια..
ενοει την προσπαθεια να βγεις απο ολο αυτο κυκνε

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Όταν λες την προσπάθεια εννοείς την προσπάθεια να πω την ιστορία μου;


Κάνε την προσπάθεια να καταπολεμήσεις το μετατραυματικό στρες και πιστεύω πως θα έχεις οφέλει. Αυτό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κάνε την προσπάθεια να καταπολεμήσεις το μετατραυματικό στρες και πιστεύω πως θα έχεις οφέλει. Αυτό.


Προσπαθώ αλλά δυσκολεύομαι γιατί είναι ακόμα παρόν ο φόβος ότι θα ξανασυμβεί κάτι κακό όπως και τότε...

----------


## distr

διάβασε περιπτωσάρα

ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή΄"ελεγχόμενη" όσο καιρό θυμάμαι
κατάθλιψη 2-3 χρόνια πρίν το "συμβάν"

ένα βράδυ δεν ξέρω αν μου ρίξανε κάτι στο ποτό, αν είχα μανιακό επεισόδιο η αν με βάρεσε η (τότε) αυπνία στο κεφάλι
(1 ποτό, δεν ήμουν μεθυσμένος)
ξαπλώνω, σκέφτομαι μια πρώην....συγκεκριμένα *το δευτερόλεπτο* που σκεφτόμουν την ημερομηνία που τα "φτιάξαμε" χτυπάει το ξυπνητήρι
τι ήταν να χτυπήσει, λες και ήταν σημάδι, target acquired, λόκαρα, πως το λένε....φεύγω όπως ήμουν να παω να την βρώ να της μιλήσω, χαράματα τώρα έτσι...χωρίς να ξέρω κάν αν είναι στο σπίτι της και ενώ ήταν σε άλλη πόλη
στα μισά της διαδρομής "κόβω" κάποιον απο πίσω μου, σταματάω ανάβω ενα τσιγάρο να το σκεφτώ, δεύτερη μαλα$#(% ιδέα: "αν με ακολουθούν θα ακολουθήσουν και με τα πόδια"
παίρνω σβάρνα τα χωράφια, δεν βλέπω την τύφλα μου.....πολύ σύντομα τραυματίζομαι στο πόδι....περπατάω πάνω απο 15 χιλιόμετρα (τα πρώτα τροχάδιν) με διαστρεμμα στο πόδι, χωρίς να έχω πιεί νερό επι 20 ώρες και ενω είναι κατακαλόκαιρο!
και εδω είναι που λες "παέι αυτός το έχει χάσει"
αλλά έλα που ήμουν σωστός, εγώ μπορεί να είχα μανιακό επεισόδιο....να το δεχτώ...αλλά συγχρόνως με παρακολουθούσαν
*επαληθεύτηκα*, ποιοί, πως και γιατί, δεν έχει σημασία (για όσους διαβάζουν), κάποιος ήθελε να μου κάνει κακό εκείνο το βράδυ.
για 2-3 χρόνια μετά το συμβάν ήμουν θύμα ψυχολογικού πολέμου, που αν συναντήσω ποτέ τον εγκέφαλο δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τον συγχαρώ η να του ρίξω μπουνιά στον λαιμό
τώρα δεν λέω για κάποια "μπιχτή" στο facebook που νομίζεις πως απευθύνεται σε εσένα η διαβολικές συμπτώσεις, μιλάω για *σίγουρες καταστάσεις*, ξύσιμο στις πληγές, *στοχευμένα*

το τέλειο έγκλημα αν θέλεις να δολοφονήσεις κάποιον είναι να τον κάνεις να αυτοκτονήσει! οχι;
κάποιο βράδυ κάνουν ζημιά στο μαγαζί που δούλευα, με παίρνουν τηλ απο την σεκιούριτι να παω να τσεκάρω και όταν κατέβηκα το αμάξι μου είχε κάποιο αέριο μέσα, τι, άγνωστο (οχι δεν πήγα στην αστυνομία, έχουμε CSI και δεν το ξέρω;.....σοβαρά πιστεύει κάποιος πως μπορεί να τα φαντάστηκα αυτά; φαντάστηκα και την μυρωδιά που είχε το αμάξι επι μια βδομάδα;)

για 3-4 χρόνια είχα κρίσεις πανικού, κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσα να αναλύσω την κατάσταση με πιάνανε ταχυκαρδίες, ψυχοσωματικά μέχρι αηδίας, τάσεις φυγής, να νομίζω πως θα μπουκάρουν στο σπίτι, να πετάγομαι μεσα στην νύχτα, στην κυριολεξία, οχι ξύπνησα απότομα, να πηδάω απο τον ύπνο μου!
αλλά σκέψου πως δεν σταμάτησε στο κυνηγητό στα χωράφια ο "γολγοθάς" μου αλλιώς θα το ξεπερνούσα νωρίτερα πιστεύω
ακόμα και σήμερα (έχουν περάσει πάνω απο 5 χρόνια) καμιά φορά θα σκεφτώ τι έγινε και θα με πιάσει πόνος στο πόδι, πέρα απο αυτό δεν έχουν απομείνει άλλα συμπτώματα PTSD άλλα έχω μείνει κουφάρι σχεδόν, αποτέλεσμα όλων των παραπάνω...

φόβος δεν υπάρχει ούτε για δείγμα πλέον, για αρκετό καιρό έβγαινα νύχτα με το αυτοκίνητο και περίμενα με τις ώρες στην ερημιά μόνος μου.
δεν ήταν κάποιο είδος θεραπείας για να ξεπεράσω το ptsd, ήθελα "να τελειώνει" αυτή η ιστορία και οτι ειναι να γίνει θα γίνει (ναι αυτό που φαντάζεσαι θα γινόταν αν κάποιος έκανε το λάθος να τα βάλει μαζί μου χέρι με χέρι)
τώρα είμαι σε μια ζεν κατάσταση αναισθησίας που και βόμβες να πέφτουν έξω δεν θα αγχωθώ
έχω αποδεχτεί πως υπάρχουν 1000 τρόποι να μου κάνουν κακό και πως κάποια πράγματα (όπως η ζωή μου) είναι πέρα απο τον έλεγχο μου, αρκετά προβλήματα ύπνου έχω δεν θα βαράω και σκοπιές

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό βλέπω κι εγώ σ' εμένα δυστυχώς, ότι μου έχει μείνει κουσούρι κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι φυσιολογικό...


exm.. τι εννοεις με το "φυσιολογικο"?
οταν κατι επιμενει μετα απο καιρο, και σου καθοριζει την καθημερινοτητα, ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θεωρειται "φυσιολογικο"..

----------


## Κύκνος

> exm.. τι εννοεις με το "φυσιολογικο"?
> οταν κατι επιμενει μετα απο καιρο, και σου καθοριζει την καθημερινοτητα, ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θεωρειται "φυσιολογικο"..


Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω καλύτερα...ήθελα να πω ότι αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι φυσιολογικό να παραμείνει για πάντα ένα πρόβλημα έστω μικρό (σαν σκέψη ας πούμε) όταν έχει συμβεί κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός...
Το ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να μου καθορίζει την καθημερινότητα το καταλαβαίνω κι είναι ένας από τους λόγους που πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο...αλλά αν είναι κάτι παραπάνω απ' αυτό που θα μείνει μόνιμα έστω και σε μικρή έκταση με κάνει να νιώθω μειονεκτικά... :(

----------


## Macgyver

Kυκνε , ναπαντησω γω ......ειναι φυσιολογικο μια δυσαρεστη αναμνηση να σου φερνει μια δυσαρεστη αισθηση , κι εγω εχω δυο δυσαρεσταπεριστατικα , που δεν τα φερνω στο μυαλο μου , μου προκαλουν μια ενοχλησουλα ............να σου καθοριζει την τωρινη ζωη σου δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο , ουτε να σε κανει να νιωθεις μειονεκτικα ειναι φυσιολογικο ......οτι θα σενοχλει παντα λιγακι , θα σενοχλει , αλλα ως εκει ........το ενα τοδικο μου , εχει να κανει με μια μεγαλη απωλεια χρηματων , μεγαλο ποσο , λαθος μου , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι κλονιστηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση μου, .................. το δικο σου , που δεν ειναι λαθος σου , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θαπρεπε να σου κλονισει την αυτοπεποιθηση σου , οπως γραφεις , παρτο σαν να συμβαινουν τετοια πραματα .....να ειναι μια δυσαρεστη αναμηνση , φυσιολογικο ειναι ......
παντα εξαρταται απ το ατομο , δεν αντιδρουν ολοι παρομοιως .......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kυκνε , ναπαντησω γω ......ειναι φυσιολογικο μια δυσαρεστη αναμνηση να σου φερνει μια δυσαρεστη αισθηση , κι εγω εχω δυο δυσαρεσταπεριστατικα , που δεν τα φερνω στο μυαλο μου , μου προκαλουν μια ενοχλησουλα ............να σου καθοριζει την τωρινη ζωη σου δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο , ουτε να σε κανει να νιωθεις μειονεκτικα ειναι φυσιολογικο ......οτι θα σενοχλει παντα λιγακι , θα σενοχλει , αλλα ως εκει ........το ενα τοδικο μου , εχει να κανει με μια μεγαλη απωλεια χρηματων , μεγαλο ποσο , λαθος μου , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι κλονιστηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση μου, .................. το δικο σου , που δεν ειναι λαθος σου , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θαπρεπε να σου κλονισει την αυτοπεποιθηση σου , οπως γραφεις , παρτο σαν να συμβαινουν τετοια πραματα .....να ειναι μια δυσαρεστη αναμηνση , φυσιολογικο ειναι ......
> παντα εξαρταται απ το ατομο , δεν αντιδρουν ολοι παρομοιως .......


Απ' ότι φαίνεται έχω πολλή δουλειά να κάνω ακόμα...εκτός από το να δουλέψω πάνω στο να ξεπεράσω τον φόβο μου για το άλλο φύλο πρέπει να πάψω να ντρέπομαι γι' αυτό που συνέβη...

----------


## Macgyver

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται έχω πολλή δουλειά να κάνω ακόμα...εκτός από το να δουλέψω πάνω στο να ξεπεράσω τον φόβο μου για το άλλο φύλο πρέπει να πάψω να ντρέπομαι γι' αυτό που συνέβη...


Κυριως να μην ντρεπεσαι γι αυτο που σου συνεβη .............και οι φοβιες , σε κρατανε πισω ........φοβια =αρνητισμος .... αν δεν τα ξεπερερασεις , θα λεμε τα ιδια τα επομενα 10 χρονια ..... εγγυημενα , ......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυριως να μην ντρεπεσαι γι αυτο που σου συνεβη .............και οι φοβιες , σε κρατανε πισω ........φοβια =αρνητισμος .... αν δεν τα ξεπερερασεις , θα λεμε τα ιδια τα επομενα 10 χρονια ..... εγγυημενα , ......


Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...και πολλές φορές μου είναι οδυνηρό να μιλάω γι' αυτό στην ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά το κάνω ακριβώς για να το ξεπεράσω...

----------


## Tonya

κυκνούλι μου γλυκό άβε :-) όλοι έχουμε πίσω έναν μ@@@α η μια μ@@@η που μας πήρε παραμάζωμα τη ζωή. μπορεί να μην είναι και ένας/μία, μπορεί να έχουν λάμψει πολλά νούμερα πίσω ή και να λάμπουν τώρα. αν θέμε να παιδευόμαστε, στο χέρι μας είναι. όταν είσαι μόνη στο σπίτι μίλα δυνατά να ακούς τη φωνή σου και μίλα του με το όνομά του. κατηγόρησέ τον, βρίστον, σκίστον. και πες του ότι ό,τι και να κάνει, εσύ θα είσαι βράχος. άκου τη φωνή σου να τον βρίζει, πες του ότι τον μισείς που σε κατάστρεψε αλλά εσύ ζεις. πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τον εαυτό σου και να του δώσεις τα εύσημα που του αξίζουν. όλο και κάποια εύσημα αξίζουν στο πλάσμα αυτό που άφησε να το συρρικνώσουν οι επιτήδειοι. αγάπησέ το το κορίτσι αυτό και δώστου χώρο και αέρα να ζήσει και να αναπνεύσει.

----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο ποστ , Tonya ...................

----------


## Κύκνος

> κυκνούλι μου γλυκό άβε :-) όλοι έχουμε πίσω έναν μ@@@α η μια μ@@@η που μας πήρε παραμάζωμα τη ζωή. μπορεί να μην είναι και ένας/μία, μπορεί να έχουν λάμψει πολλά νούμερα πίσω ή και να λάμπουν τώρα. αν θέμε να παιδευόμαστε, στο χέρι μας είναι. όταν είσαι μόνη στο σπίτι μίλα δυνατά να ακούς τη φωνή σου και μίλα του με το όνομά του. κατηγόρησέ τον, βρίστον, σκίστον. και πες του ότι ό,τι και να κάνει, εσύ θα είσαι βράχος. άκου τη φωνή σου να τον βρίζει, πες του ότι τον μισείς που σε κατάστρεψε αλλά εσύ ζεις. πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τον εαυτό σου και να του δώσεις τα εύσημα που του αξίζουν. όλο και κάποια εύσημα αξίζουν στο πλάσμα αυτό που άφησε να το συρρικνώσουν οι επιτήδειοι. αγάπησέ το το κορίτσι αυτό και δώστου χώρο και αέρα να ζήσει και να αναπνεύσει.


Καλημέρα Τόνια μου! :)

Μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να του "μιλήσω", ακόμα κι η σκέψη με τρομοκρατεί...δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω κάποια στιγμή να το κάνω...
Πάντως αέρα θα πάρω, θα φύγω από εδώ σήμερα κι εκεί που θα πάω νιώθω καλύτερα συνήθως... :) Το μόνο που με απασχολεί σχετικά είναι ότι εκεί έχω αναμνήσεις από τον πρώην κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί...αν δεις το μήνυμα μου εγκαίρως απάντησε μου ειδάλλως σου εύχομαι Καλό Πάσχα! ♥

----------


## Tonya

μπήκα αλλά δεν σε βλέπω, θα την κοπάνησες δια τας εξοχάς. την καλύτερη δουλειά. μια μέρα θα κάνουμε μαζί την πρώτη πρόβα λεω άμα θες. άμα είμαι δίπλα σου θα μπορέσεις. άλλο ιδέα, άλλο δίπλα. να περάσεις άριστα σου εύχομαι. κι αμα ζωγραφίζεις, δος του να καταλάβει. είδα ότι αγαπάς πολύ τα ζωακια, κι εγώ τα αγαπώ. φιλάκια!! Μακ φιλιά και σε σένα τζάνουμ

----------


## Κύκνος

> μπήκα αλλά δεν σε βλέπω, θα την κοπάνησες δια τας εξοχάς. την καλύτερη δουλειά. μια μέρα θα κάνουμε μαζί την πρώτη πρόβα λεω άμα θες. άμα είμαι δίπλα σου θα μπορέσεις. άλλο ιδέα, άλλο δίπλα. να περάσεις άριστα σου εύχομαι. κι αμα ζωγραφίζεις, δος του να καταλάβει. είδα ότι αγαπάς πολύ τα ζωακια, κι εγώ τα αγαπώ. φιλάκια!! Μακ φιλιά και σε σένα τζάνουμ


Όχι, δεν έφυγα ακόμα...το απόγευμα...θα πάω σε μέρος κοντά στη θάλασσα! :D Ανυπομονώ αλλά τώρα νιώθω λίγο πεσμένη γιατί κουράστηκα μέχρι να ετοιμάσω το σάκο μου κι αυτό γιατί δεν θυμόμουν που στο καλό είχα βάλει κάποια σημαντικά πράγματα κι αγανάκτησα να τα ψάχνω...

----------


## Macgyver

> !! Μακ φιλιά και σε σένα τζάνουμ


Ωωωω , ευχαριστω , ευχαριστω , ανταποδιδω ...........

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά! Χριστός Ανέστη!

Πώς περάσατε; Εγώ ωραία, γύρισα χθες το βράδυ και κοιμήθηκα σχεδόν αμέσως...είχα πολλά πράγματα να κάνω τις λίγες μέρες που έλειψα και κουράστηκα κάπως...αλλά ήταν ευχάριστη κούραση... :)

----------


## k33

φυσιολογικο ειναι. εγω ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια το 2005, εχω κανει θεραπεια με ψυχιατρο, εγινα καλα για ενα διαστημα, καποιες καταστασεις που βιωσα αργοτερα μου επαναφεραν το προβλημα. εχω αλλαξει ψυχιατρο, αγωγες πολλες φορες, επισκεπτομαι 2 ψυχολογους, ειμαι σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερα σχε σχεση με το παρελθον, ομως βιωνω κρισεις πανικου. δε μπορω να ταξιδεψω πουθενα και να βγω να διασκεδασω σε μερη που δε ξερω η να οδηγω σε κινηση υπερβολικη. το παλευω ομως μπορει να απελπιζεσαι καμια φορα αλλα μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο. θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα θα γινουν οπως πριν.

----------


## SeDiatetagmeniYphresia

*το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

> φυσιολογικο ειναι. εγω ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια το 2005, εχω κανει θεραπεια με ψυχιατρο, εγινα καλα για ενα διαστημα, καποιες καταστασεις που βιωσα αργοτερα μου επαναφεραν το προβλημα. εχω αλλαξει ψυχιατρο, αγωγες πολλες φορες, επισκεπτομαι 2 ψυχολογους, ειμαι σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερα σχε σχεση με το παρελθον, ομως βιωνω κρισεις πανικου. δε μπορω να ταξιδεψω πουθενα και να βγω να διασκεδασω σε μερη που δε ξερω η να οδηγω σε κινηση υπερβολικη. το παλευω ομως μπορει να απελπιζεσαι καμια φορα αλλα μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο. θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα θα γινουν οπως πριν.


Κι εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να γίνουν όλα όπως πριν...

----------


## freskonero

μενουν στοιχεια παντα

----------


## marouli66

οι αναμνησεις ολες της ζωης αποθηκευονται στο υποσυνειδητο.......οποτε εκει εχουν καταγραφει εντολες και μονο οταν το επαναπρογραμματισεις θα απελευθερωθεις απο αυτες τις ασχημες εντολες του.......
χρειαζεσαι ισως καποιου ειδους υπνοθεραπεια

----------


## Κύκνος

> οι αναμνησεις ολες της ζωης αποθηκευονται στο υποσυνειδητο.......οποτε εκει εχουν καταγραφει εντολες και μονο οταν το επαναπρογραμματισεις θα απελευθερωθεις απο αυτες τις ασχημες εντολες του.......
> χρειαζεσαι ισως καποιου ειδους υπνοθεραπεια


Υπάρχει και στην Ελλάδα υπνοθεραπεία; Και σε τι βοηθάει;

Πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες μ' έχει ξαναπιάσει φόβος κι υποφέρω... Δεν νιώθω ασφαλής...

----------


## marouli66

στειλε μου πμ

----------


## Κύκνος

Απόψε είναι λίγο δύσκολη νύχτα... Φοβάμαι πάλι εκείνον... Μάλλον θα πάρω ηρεμιστικό αλλά ήθελα να το πω κάπου, όσοι ξέρετε θα καταλάβετε...

----------


## Μαγδα

Ακου το δικό μου ,σχολάω α πο την δουλειά κοντά τέσσερις το πρωί,περπατάω αμεριμνη και χαλαρή αξαφνα νιώθω κ α ποιον να με παρακολουθεί,ενας ,με πιάνει τρόμος.Ενας με λευκό αυτοκίνητο κοντοστεκεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο δίπλα μου (σημ τή μητέρα μου αποπειραθηκαν να την βιάσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο όταν ήμουν τεσσάρων)Φεύγει και σταματάει στην διασταύρωση μπροστά και μου κλείνει τον δρόμο.Κοντοστεκομαι αρχίζουν όλα να φωτίζουν.Βγάζω τα κλειδιά μου και τα περναω ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα μου.Αρχίζω και περπαταω γρήγορα προς το αυτοκίνητο,εαν ειναι γνωστός θα τον πω καλημέρα αλλιώς θα του κάνω την μάπα κρέας.Μολις πλησιάσα πάτησε το γκαζι σπίνιαρε και έφυγε.Εχω και λίγο μυωπία ,αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι τρόμαξε.Νομίζω το χειριστήκα καλά .
(Ή μητέρα μου κατειγγειλε την απόπειρα βιασμού της,ο δράστης ήταν αστυνομικός.Επενεβεισαν συνάδελφοι του για να αποσυρουμε τότε την καταγγελία,την μάνα μου την είχαν περάσει τότε για αγόρι κιόλας,αγοράκι που πας;αγοράκι έλα εδώ.Δ εν αποσυρε την μυνησηλ.Απλά ο αστυνόμος μετατέθηκε)Να σημειώσω ότι εκείνη την περίοδο που ήμουν τεσσάρων χρόνων επαθα ένα ατύχημα,πήγα να κάτσω σε ένα ποδηλατακι και η αδερφή μου που ήταν τρια χρόνων και ο ξάδερφος μου σχεδόν ένα μου βγαλανε την σέλα τη ώρα λπ ηγα να κάτσω,το αμβλύ σίδερο έσκισε το χοντρό μάλλινο καλτσον μου και τραυματισα τα γεννητικά μου όργανα,ενα μήνα κ α τουρουσα σε λεκάνη με μπεταντιν,ο π παρθενικός υμένας δε διαρήχθηκε.Ε πισής ομολογω ότι βαθύτατα σαν άνθρωπος,εαν κινδυνεύει η ζωη μου ή λύση δεν είναι να νικήσεις ευγενικά.Τι να έλεγα σας παρακαλώ κυρίε!Τι θέλετε;Θα μου λεγε πιθάνων μπες στο αυτοκίνητο. Μετα θα το απαντουσα όχι ευχαριστώ.Και αυτός θα σεβόταν τη ν απόφαση μου.Ας είμαστε σοβαροί.Το τι θες και ρε μαλάκα ,πάλι ίσως έφερνε προβλήματα. Κατι να γυαλίζει ανάμεσα στα χέρια μου ήταν πιο σωτηρίο.Στις τέσσερις το πρωί και την π προγιαγιά μου να βλέπαν,ομορφη θα την βλέπαν .

----------


## MartinH97

Στην ηλικία των 5 έπεσα θύμα στοματικού βιασμού από ένα αγόρι 6 χρόνια μεγαλύτερό , στο γυμνάσιο λύκειο αυνανιζομουν με την εικόνα ότι κάνω στοματικό σε κάποιον , έφτασα 23 και μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλό ότι ίσως είμαι γκέι και το κατάλαβα αργά . Οι κοπέλες μου αρέσουν , έχω θέμα την ώρα του σεξ και όλο αυτό με έκανε να σκεφτώ χίλια πράγματα ανάποδα . Αυτό είναι κουσουρι ή κάτι άλλο ;

----------


## airetikos

κουσουρι ειναι και γινεται να το ξεπερασεις γι αυτο μη μασας και προσπαθησε οσες φορες χρειαστει για να κανεις σεξ να σου φυγει.

----------


## KARMA

> Στην ηλικία των 5 έπεσα θύμα στοματικού βιασμού από ένα αγόρι 6 χρόνια μεγαλύτερό , στο γυμνάσιο λύκειο αυνανιζομουν με την εικόνα ότι κάνω στοματικό σε κάποιον , έφτασα 23 και μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλό ότι ίσως είμαι γκέι και το κατάλαβα αργά . Οι κοπέλες μου αρέσουν , έχω θέμα την ώρα του σεξ και όλο αυτό με έκανε να σκεφτώ χίλια πράγματα ανάποδα . Αυτό είναι κουσουρι ή κάτι άλλο ;


Πως έγινε αυτό ήταν φίλος σου γείτονας? Πολύ τρομακτικό! 

Εστάλη από RNE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## MartinH97

Παιδί της γειτονιάς , δεν κατάλαβα τι μου είχε δημιουργήσει μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ζω ένα μόνιμο άγχος του τύπου μήπως είμαι γκέι .

----------


## KARMA

> Παιδί της γειτονιάς , δεν κατάλαβα τι μου είχε δημιουργήσει μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να ζω ένα μόνιμο άγχος του τύπου μήπως είμαι γκέι .


Το είπες στους γονείς σου κάνατε καταγγελία? 

Εστάλη από RNE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## MartinH97

Μιλάμε για κλειστή κοινωνία επαρχεία , είχε γίνει καταγγελία οι γονείς μπήκαν υπό επιτήρηση αλλά δίκη όταν ήταν να γίνει το αφήσαμε γιατί είχαν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και δεν θέλαμε να το επαναφέρουμε στο φως . Δεν νομίζω πως ακόμη και αν γινόταν θα ένιωθα καλύτερα .

----------


## airetikos

Μη το σκεφτεσαι αυτό φιλε η ζωη εχει πολλα βουρ στο ποδογυρο να γινει ασημαντο αυτο.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ακου το δικό μου ,σχολάω α πο την δουλειά κοντά τέσσερις το πρωί,περπατάω αμεριμνη και χαλαρή αξαφνα νιώθω κ α ποιον να με παρακολουθεί,ενας ,με πιάνει τρόμος.Ενας με λευκό αυτοκίνητο κοντοστεκεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο δίπλα μου (σημ τή μητέρα μου αποπειραθηκαν να την βιάσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο όταν ήμουν τεσσάρων)Φεύγει και σταματάει στην διασταύρωση μπροστά και μου κλείνει τον δρόμο.Κοντοστεκομαι αρχίζουν όλα να φωτίζουν.Βγάζω τα κλειδιά μου και τα περναω ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα μου.Αρχίζω και περπαταω γρήγορα προς το αυτοκίνητο,εαν ειναι γνωστός θα τον πω καλημέρα αλλιώς θα του κάνω την μάπα κρέας.Μολις πλησιάσα πάτησε το γκαζι σπίνιαρε και έφυγε.Εχω και λίγο μυωπία ,αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι τρόμαξε.Νομίζω το χειριστήκα καλά .
> (Ή μητέρα μου κατειγγειλε την απόπειρα βιασμού της,ο δράστης ήταν αστυνομικός.Επενεβεισαν συνάδελφοι του για να αποσυρουμε τότε την καταγγελία,την μάνα μου την είχαν περάσει τότε για αγόρι κιόλας,αγοράκι που πας;αγοράκι έλα εδώ.Δ εν αποσυρε την μυνησηλ.Απλά ο αστυνόμος μετατέθηκε)Να σημειώσω ότι εκείνη την περίοδο που ήμουν τεσσάρων χρόνων επαθα ένα ατύχημα,πήγα να κάτσω σε ένα ποδηλατακι και η αδερφή μου που ήταν τρια χρόνων και ο ξάδερφος μου σχεδόν ένα μου βγαλανε την σέλα τη ώρα λπ ηγα να κάτσω,το αμβλύ σίδερο έσκισε το χοντρό μάλλινο καλτσον μου και τραυματισα τα γεννητικά μου όργανα,ενα μήνα κ α τουρουσα σε λεκάνη με μπεταντιν,ο π παρθενικός υμένας δε διαρήχθηκε.Ε πισής ομολογω ότι βαθύτατα σαν άνθρωπος,εαν κινδυνεύει η ζωη μου ή λύση δεν είναι να νικήσεις ευγενικά.Τι να έλεγα σας παρακαλώ κυρίε!Τι θέλετε;Θα μου λεγε πιθάνων μπες στο αυτοκίνητο. Μετα θα το απαντουσα όχι ευχαριστώ.Και αυτός θα σεβόταν τη ν απόφαση μου.Ας είμαστε σοβαροί.Το τι θες και ρε μαλάκα ,πάλι ίσως έφερνε προβλήματα. Κατι να γυαλίζει ανάμεσα στα χέρια μου ήταν πιο σωτηρίο.Στις τέσσερις το πρωί και την π προγιαγιά μου να βλέπαν,ομορφη θα την βλέπαν .


 Απο μια πλευρα σε χαιρομαι! μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες που εχουν τσαμπουκα, προσωπικα το νιωθω ως σερωτικη μου προτημηση στις γυναικες! απο την αλλη ομως θα σε συμβουλευα να αποφυγεις αυτου του ειδους τις αντιδρασεις, τα κλειδια στο χερι δλδη και την κατα μετοπο αντιδραση, ειναι μεγα λαθος!! εαν θελεις να εχεις στο μυαλο σου εναν τροπο αντιδρασης σε πραγματικες συνθηκες αποπειρας βιασμου σου , ξυλοδαρμου σου η ληστειας η καλητερη λυση ειναι το να φυγεις απο εκεινο το σημειο και να μεταφερθεις σε σημειο ασφαλεστερο, δλδη σε φως και σε οσο πιο κοσμικο μερος, δευτερον ειναι να βαλεις τις φωνες! ειναι κανωνας οτι οι επηδωξοι εγκληματιες πρωτων σαστιζουν κι δευτερον φοβουντε να μην τους δουν, μετα τριτον εαν εχεις τρεξει να φυγεις και δεν τα καταφερες, εαν δλδη εχεις εγκλωβηστει ο καλητερος τροπος αντιδρασης σου ειναι κλωτσια με δυναμη στα οργανα του εχθρου σου! και εαν πετυχει επειδη αφθορμητα θα σκυψει κι εαν εχεις καταφερει να εχεις ψυραιμια εκεινη την στιγμη θα ειναι να του δωσεις μπουνια στην μυτη -στην μυτη εαν τον χτυπησεις σωστα το σωμα αντιδραει με δακρυα , οπου για καποια δευτερολεπτα εμποδιζουν τον αλλων να εχει καλει οραση ειικα στο σκοταδι - και παλυς τρεχεις! του φευγατου η μανα δεν εκλαψε πωτες! ποσο μαλον η κορη,, αυτη και αν γλυτωνει με το τρεξιμο!! και με τις φωνες! διοτις φιλη μου Μαγδα ο κατα τα αλλα σεξι τροπος αντιδρασης σου ισως νευριασει παραπανω τον εχθρο σου και δεν το θελουμ κατις τετοιο! επισης εαν ειναι τα χρηματα το μονο προβλημα παντα να τα δινεις!! δεν αξιζει για μερικα ευρο να κινδυνεψεις !! να ξερις οτι οι ηρωισμοι ειναι για τις ταινιες, στα αληθεια δυστυχως τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημα! ποσο μαλον για μια κοπελα! Τα παραπανω στα λεω ,διοτις μεσα απο τις ασχημες αναμνησεις μου οπου αποκτησα ζωντας στους δρομους της Αθηνας ,σαν αστεγος, με μονο μου στοχο την αποκτηση ηρωινης! ετσι λοιπον ειδα πολυ ασχημες πραξεις, εζησα περιστατικα πολυ ανατριχιαστηκα, περιστατικα που με κανουν να αμφηβαλλω εαν τελικα εμεις οι ανθρωπο διαφερουμε απο τα αρπακτικα ζωα της αγριας φυσης! αναμνησεις μερικες απο αυτες που με στοιχιωνουν διοτις δεν επενεβησα ωστε να σωθει καποιος ανθρωπος! αναμνησεις που με εκαναν να καταλαβω ποσο ευκολο ειναι τελικα να αποκτησει καποιος εναν πολυ σοβαο τραυματισμο μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα!

----------


## MartinH97

> κουσουρι ειναι και γινεται να το ξεπερασεις γι αυτο μη μασας και προσπαθησε οσες φορες χρειαστει για να κανεις σεξ να σου φυγει.


Ρε φίλε οκ ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι αν πάω με πολλές θα μου φύγει , αλλά θέλω να μου πεις εκλογικεύσεις ένα γεγονός που συνέβη. Όταν βρίσκεσαι με κοπέλα που σου αρέσει και νιώθεις ότι ανεβάζεις πυρετό ( ανάβεις ) είναι επειδή γουστάρεις ή επειδή βασανιζεσαι που είσαι με την κοπέλα ;

----------


## airetikos

Φιλε το θεμα ειναι της θεματοθετριας κανονικα δε πρεπει να απανταω εδω αλλα εχεις μπλεξει τα μπουτια σου απλα ακουσε με και πηγαινε, λογικο ειναι φιλε και μη κολλας γιατι σου συμβαινει σημασια εχει να ολοκληρωσεις και να μη τι ψαχνεις.

----------

